# Blessed by Glory



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful tribute...I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Glory!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Glory was so beautiful! So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute. Friend to cats, good sport about fairy wings. It's obvious she had a wonderful, wonderful life with you and your family. So sorry for your loss. You'll see her again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glory*

What a beautiful girl Glory was! She reminds me of my Smooch.
I know that you were blessed to have her and she you!
I love the video.
Glory is on the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-9.html#post2455153


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of Glory. She was an absolutely beautiful girl!! Your tribute to her was heartwarming. I could tell Glory and the cat had a special bond.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl! RIP sweet Glory.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a beautiful tribute.
Glory was absolutely beautiful and full of love and happiness.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful tribute to Glory. My heart goes out to each and every member here who loses their best friend and companion and You are in our prayers. Rest in Peace dear Glory. You have many Golden friends who are waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*So sorry for your loss... *


----------



## Glory's Mom (Feb 26, 2013)

*Thank you so much for the support, prayers & comments!*

It's heartwarming to see all of the support from fellow golden lovers on this forum. Thank you! Glory's "big brother" Kobe the cat is sitting with me now as I type this. I can tell our two cats really miss her, as do we. My husband just saw the Rainbow Bridge poem yesterday, and he was incredibly moved by it. We still feel the raw emotions of grief in her loss, but there is comfort in the memories.
Laura


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

What a great tribute and what a beautiful girl Glory was. Glory reminded me of my Sadie so much..the way she would lay upside down all the time...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I love the name Glory. It fits your girl so well! Again, so sorry for the loss of this beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to Glory, she was obviously much loved and now missed.

Sleep softly Glory


----------

